# Suggestion about stories



## rarwrang (Nov 17, 2005)

Wouldnt it be better to categorize them? I own my own yahoo group full of stories, and I know first hand that a long list of stories just makes future browsing for future visitors more difficult, escpially if they are looking for a specific type of story.
Doesnt have to be too many categories but just enough so that peopl can navigate easier.

BBW erotic
Non-Erotic
weight Gain
-exxagerrated Weight gain
-Slgiht weight gain

etc... just a suggestion. and thanks


----------



## The Enforcers (Nov 17, 2005)

Damn good idea!! Someone that's not me do that:doh:


----------



## coyote wild (Nov 17, 2005)

what is your yahoo group?


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah, the yahoo group sounds interesting.


----------



## rarwrang (Nov 18, 2005)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ssbbwlibrary


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 18, 2005)

No offense, but were any of those stories proofed or even spell checked?


----------



## rarwrang (Nov 22, 2005)

lol no it wasnt


----------



## Cheryl05 (Nov 22, 2005)

"It wasn't?" Try "they weren't!"

I know we Americans have an innate antipathy toward aristocratic pomposity, but there is something to be said for respecting the basic nuances of the King's English!


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 22, 2005)

Well whats the point then if stories are going to be badly written or not even spell checked? And I am not saying its anything to do with being an American, in fact some of the greatest authors were Americans, however if a story is riddled with spelling errors and basic grammer foul ups, well it leads to certain asumptions about who wrote them.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 22, 2005)

Here's my badly written story:

I wnat 2 b fta. So I et fud. Tehn I got fatt.

TEH NED


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 23, 2005)

Well thats not far from it, in some cases.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 23, 2005)

Here's another for everyone with a "Bad Writing" fetish...

My Grilfrend waz skiny, butt I gaev her foood & she ganied 50000000000000 puonds and we wer so hapy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

END THE


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 23, 2005)

That probably merits a "lol".


----------



## Jes (Nov 23, 2005)

i'm going to make my 100th offer to help with the library. or with proofing. or editing. please feel free to ignore me, now. thanks!


----------



## rarwrang (Nov 23, 2005)

hit me up with your e-mail jes, maybe we can work something out.


----------

